# no friends :(



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

how do i add someone as a friend? :confused1:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

you got to wait until ur silver membership bud in 30 days time from ur join date that will apply dude


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

pooky said:


> how do i add someone as a friend? :confused1:


bribe the target with financial gain if they consent to allow you to call them 'friend'


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

haha ok, cheers paul. just like in real life then yeh?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

pooky said:


> haha ok, cheers paul. just like in real life then yeh?


exactly! :wink:


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> you got to wait until ur silver membership bud in 30 days time from ur join date that will apply dude


No Scoob. 30 days and 25 posts will make him Bronze.

But you can add friends at that point.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

who the fck adds friends on here anyway apart from the weirdos who stalk the female journals??


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thatcca said:


> No Scoob. 30 days and 25 posts will make him Bronze.
> 
> But you can add friends at that point.


yeah thats the one cheers for correcting me bud


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> who the fck adds friends on here anyway apart from the weirdos who stalk the female journals??


I'm a rebel I'm gonna add you Mouse :001_tt2:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

pooky ?

That needs explaining or nofriends for you


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> pooky ?
> 
> That needs explaining or nofriends for you


I thought it read booky, that's my lexdixia........... spooky !


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

my second name is pook!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

pooky said:


> my second name is pook!


Gutted :lol:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'll be your friend. I'll be anyones friend


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

hahaha cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

pooky said:


> my second name is pook!


let you off then....shame really :lol:


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> who the fck adds friends on here anyway apart from the weirdos who stalk the female journals??


Guys who have their photos taken leaning across other peoples supt up cars maybe:blink:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I lost all my friends when I stupidly got my profile deleted. I'll want all my good friends back, at the appropriate time, please


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

ill be ur friend leigh


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Pooky. Just as soon as we get our privileges


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Thanks, Pooky. Just as soon as we get our privileges


who did you insult to get your profile deleted? :laugh:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

paul81 said:


> who did you insult to get your profile deleted? :laugh:


I requested it. Long story.

and I'm not an insulter of people!!! don't you know me at all??? I've only been on here 6 months ffs!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I requested it. Long story.
> 
> and I'm not an insulter of people!!! don't you know me at all??? I've only been on here 6 months ffs!


so why did you leave hun ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I requested it. Long story.
> 
> and I'm not an insulter of people!!! don't you know me at all??? I've only been on here 6 months ffs!


i havent been on much lately...

long story...


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> so why did you leave hun ?


I really don't want to share it with the forum, Ewen, I'm sorry.

It's all still raw but I'd rather put it behind me now and move on.

Hard lessons learned but I'll live though won't be so trusting again.

It's hard when you're someone who always tries to see the good in people. I'm pulling myself together now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I really don't want to share it with the forum, Ewen, I'm sorry.
> 
> It's all still raw but I'd rather put it behind me now and move on.
> 
> ...


fair enough i respect that .

my inbox is there anytime for ya once you can pm of course :lol:

theres some cnuts out mate babe xx


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I really don't want to share it with the forum, Ewen, I'm sorry.
> 
> It's all still raw but I'd rather put it behind me now and move on.
> 
> ...


I was going to PM and ask you what happened but thought it best to leave you to it and let you reveal anything you wanted to without any pressure... am glad to see you back though, and if there's anything you need just let me know 

Pooky, will send you a friend request, and one to your new account too Leigh.. anyone else who wants to friend me on here is welcome btw (makes it easier to keep an eye on you all :lol: ).


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> fair enough i respect that .
> 
> my inbox is there anytime for ya once you can pm of course :lol:
> 
> theres some cnuts out mate babe xx


Thank you, Ewen

When I get my privileges back, I'm sure I'll be sending lot's of pm's lol. I always used to run out of my 5 an hour PMSL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> I was going to PM and ask you what happened but thought it best to leave you to it and let you reveal anything you wanted to without any pressure... am glad to see you back though, and if there's anything you need just let me know
> 
> Pooky, will send you a friend request, and one to your new account too Leigh.. anyone else who wants to friend me on here is welcome btw (makes it easier to keep an eye on you all :lol: ).


you little friend whore :lol:

sent


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> I was going to PM and ask you what happened but thought it best to leave you to it and let you reveal anything you wanted to without any pressure... am glad to see you back though, and if there's anything you need just let me know
> 
> Pooky, will send you a friend request, and one to your new account too Leigh.. anyone else who wants to friend me on here is welcome btw (makes it easier to keep an eye on you all :lol: ).


Thank you You were my friend before too, and a good one Your support has always been very much appreciated.

Seems odd not to have friends and pm's now.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I lost all my friends when I stupidly got my profile deleted. I'll want all my good friends back, at the appropriate time, please


scoobs will look after u if u ever get any keyboard warriors annoying u leigh =] glad ur back though


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I really don't want to share it with the forum, Ewen, I'm sorry.
> 
> It's all still raw but I'd rather put it behind me now and move on.
> 
> ...


aww that sucks. cool to see ur ok now tho. chin up, some of us are good  x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> scoobs will look after u if u ever get any keyboard warriors annoying u leigh =] glad ur back though


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Thank you You were my friend before too, and a good one Your support has always been very much appreciated.
> 
> Seems odd not to have friends and pm's now.


Yeah must be strange to have lost the privileges that make the site most useable, lol... not long before they're back though. I bet there's a PM frenzy gonna happen as soon as you are able! 

Glad that I've been helpful, do my little best. Like I said, anything you need then let me know... and if you have a problem on here that you need to discuss privately before your PM's are functional, my profile page on here should have a link to my FB, you can message me there


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ewen said:


> you little friend whore :lol:


So I'm a friend slut, what's your point ewen? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah must be strange to have lost the privileges that make the site most useable, lol... not long before they're back though. I bet there's a PM frenzy gonna happen as soon as you are able!
> 
> Glad that I've been helpful, do my little best. Like I said, anything you need then let me know... and if you have a problem on here that you need to discuss privately before your PM's are functional, my profile page on here should have a link to my FB, you can message me there


oh really


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

pooky said:


> aww that sucks. cool to see ur ok now tho. chin up, some of us are good  x


Thank you for that. You are right, some of you are good. It's just finding the good one's that's the tricky bit for both men and women.

I personally am not on the forum to pick up men and I wouldn't ever want anyone to think that's my aim. Friends on here, for me, are just that. For shows and comps, it's nice to get together and support each other.

The knowledge on here is astounding and I'm grateful for everyone that takes the time to share and teach. It truly motivates me.

You'll make lots of friends on here, Pooky. You've got a look that will attract some of the women

(and some of the men:lol


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Tell ya mum they wont let you play with them, should sort it all out mate


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Tell ya mum they wont let you play with them, should sort it all out mate


What do you do if she's dead?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> What do you do if she's dead?


well you could flex your biceps :wub:


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

i have no friends in real life :'(


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> well you could flex your biceps :wub:


lol my puny girl biceps?? Will that bring her back?? She's been gone nearly two years and I think there's only a small window of opportunity:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> i have no friends in real life :'(


noodlearms 

hows things ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> lol my puny girl biceps?? Will that bring her back?? She's been gone nearly two years and I think there's only a small window of opportunity:lol:


puny pffft there pretty good biceps .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> i have no friends in real life :'(


He's back !


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> puny pffft there pretty good biceps .


Thanks They're not bad for a girl.

My delts have lost a little size because of being off training for a bit now (and you know how I love my delts, after my reaction when you complemented me last time you saw them)

but I'm going to train almost daily until the 5th, to try to be as strong as possible. I've dropped 5lbs too


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Good man, just enjoying life, hows you Ewen boy


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I got banned for insulting somebody on another bodybuilding forum and also met up with a girl from the same forum so I've got fcuk all chance of getting any friends, lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I got banned for insulting somebody on another bodybuilding forum and also met up with a girl from the same forum so I've got fcuk all chance of getting any friends, lol


and your an Essex Boy


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> and your an Essex Boy


I know, not a hope in hell, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> Good man, just enjoying life, hows you Ewen boy


good thanks mate .

thought you got hit with an IED or shot in the cock .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Thanks They're not bad for a girl.
> 
> My delts have lost a little size because of being off training for a bit now (and you know how I love my delts, after my reaction when you complemented me last time you saw them)
> 
> but I'm going to train almost daily until the 5th, to try to be as strong as possible. I've dropped 5lbs too


defo got some good delts on you .


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I got banned for insulting somebody on another bodybuilding forum and also met up with a girl from the same forum so I've got fcuk all chance of getting any friends, lol


I thought you were friends with that woman who had the longest "New" thread in history?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I thought you were friends with that woman who had the longest "New" thread in history?


I was, not anymore, lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

yannyboy said:


> I was, not anymore, lol


Spill! Need some goss


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> I thought you were friends with that woman who had the longest "New" thread in history?


Hello Leigh! Pm incoming when u get them back. Oh and get back in the powder room  xx


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Spill! Need some goss


You women are terrible, lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

yannyboy said:


> You women are terrible, lol


Errrr...

Yep! But u cannot pretend that u men don't gossip


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Errrr...
> 
> Yep! But u cannot pretend that u men don't gossip


Most men don't gossip,they brag, lol


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Errrr...
> 
> Yep! But u cannot pretend that u men don't gossip


No we don't.

Psst. Psst.

Down here !

You wanna hear a secret ?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Hello Leigh! Pm incoming when u get them back. Oh and get back in the powder room  xx


Superb!!! I will be looking forward to sharing with you again! Oh yes the Powder Roomxx


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Thatcca said:


> No we don't.
> 
> Psst. Psst.
> 
> ...


yes! I LOVE secrets! I'm great at keeping them too .... Or passing them on, if the teller so desires!

(you might need to wait until I can pm, if it's particularly juicy)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is the powder room where all you ladies have pillow fights in your underwear ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Is the powder room where all you ladies have pillow fights in your underwear ?


Yup.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Is the powder room where all you ladies have pillow fights in your underwear ?





RXQueenie said:


> Yup.


Is it with underwear ON now?

I've only been away 5 minutes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah, bless you girls


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> Is it with underwear ON now?
> 
> I've only been away 5 minutes


Yesterday was official no panties day mate. Get with the program x


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Yesterday was official no panties day mate. Get with the program x


Ah that's ok. I didn't know 'cos I'm not back in there yet.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Is the powder room where all you ladies have pillow fights in your underwear ?


Ah yes, the legendary ladies answer to the Male Animal sub forum... I suspect those gals think all we talk about in the MA is smut and porn, wouldn't they be surprised to know it's a place for deep emotional sharing and support, and a place where we go to express the sensitive gentle sides to our nature... the number of times we've had to console an over emotional uriel, matt griff or robsta in there after them getting upset thinking about homeless puppy dogs or even just them having a 'hormonal' day.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Ah yes, the legendary ladies answer to the Male Animal sub forum... I suspect those gals think all we talk about in the MA is smut and porn, wouldn't they be surprised to know it's a place for deep emotional sharing and support, and a place where we go to express the sensitive gentle sides to our nature... the number of times we've had to console an over emotional uriel, matt griff or robsta in there after them getting upset thinking about homeless puppy dogs or even just them having a 'hormonal' day.


 LMAO! I won't be drawn on the subject. I'm saying no more:lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dtlv74 said:


> Ah yes, the legendary ladies answer to the Male Animal sub forum... I suspect those gals think all we talk about in the MA is smut and porn, wouldn't they be surprised to know it's a place for deep emotional sharing and support, and a place where we go to express the sensitive gentle sides to our nature... the number of times we've had to console an over emotional uriel, matt griff or robsta in there after them getting upset thinking about homeless puppy dogs or even just them having a 'hormonal' day.


Haha. We all know what goes on in there


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha. We all know what goes on in there


You do? I didn't fool you? Dammit then some of us are in serious trouble :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha. We all know what goes on in there


Well l dont and l am fine with it.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to know what goes on :w00t:


----------

